# Prüfen ob Ordner vorhanden, wenn nicht anlegen?



## Guest (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte prüfen ob der Ordner c:/tmp/ext1 vorhanden ist. Wenn nicht soll er angelegt werden.
Kann ich das prüfen über ein File Objekt machen?


```
File f = new File("c:/tmp/ext1");
if (!f.exists()){
 // Wie lege ich dann an?
}
```


----------



## Morgyr (10. Mai 2008)

Wenn du über f.createNewFile() ein Ordner erstellst, wird der Ordner nur erstellt, wenn er nicht schon existiert. Also brauchst du es nicht extra abfragen.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Mai 2008)

File#mkdirs


----------

